# cheese + smoke + wax questions



## zoom1200 (Oct 26, 2014)

about to do my first cold smoke of the season

going to use my AMNPS with apple wood pellets in my home made smoker.

the plan is for about 5 hours of smoke on havarti, guda cheddar and maybe a jalapeno havarti

after I smoke my cheese do I need to let it sit at all (bagged in the fridge) or can i just start dipping it in the cheese wax?

thanks

Mike


----------



## bear55 (Oct 26, 2014)

i am no expert on smoked cheese, and I am sure one will happen by and answer your question.  The last time I smoked cheese I smoked for a few hours and immediately vacuumed sealed the blocks for a 2 month rest.  The cheese was great.  Therefore my thoughts would be immediately into the chees wax would be ok.


----------



## theshrimppimp (Oct 26, 2014)

Good choices there!

I let it rest on the counter for at least 4 hours after the smoke. Then a day in the fridge uncovered.

Before I vacuum seal it, I pull it out of the fridge and let it sit for about an hour, wipe off moisture (if any) and then vacuum seal it. Personally, I would not touch it for at least 2 months.

5 hours is a long time. BUT, it all depends on how cold it is outside, how well ventilated your smoker is and how well your pellets are burning.

I  never have used wax. I would like to try it though.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 27, 2014)

PM Mr T he is a cheese expert he should be able to help you Here is a good link to also get you started by Mr T. 

Good luck and let us know 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 28, 2014)

I always smoke (some times very long) then pull and then rest for a bit then wrap in saran wrap into the deep cooler for two weeks or so then vacuum pack. thanks to MR T I now have wax to do my first waxing which if all goes well this weekend I will be doing my first waxing that I have been trying to do the last month or more but.........as with life things get in the way and my cheese continues to rest.

just my two cents

Tom


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 28, 2014)

I make sure the surface is dry to the touch before waxing....I don't want moisture under the wax....that's not a good thing. :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## zoom1200 (Oct 29, 2014)

thanks for all the replies guys


----------

